
Monster bundle by Appsumo - $99 for $5k+ services - paolomaffei
http://www.appsumo.com/?monsterbundle
======
thorax
Aside from the books and subscriptions, seemed to me like a lot of trial
accounts, basically. It feels more like buying a coupon book than getting
anything tangible this time.

I rather like the idea of AppSumo, just this time I have a hard time seeing
which of these are good deals. After going through them all one-by-one I still
can't tell if it's worth a hundred bucks to the average startup.

~~~
geekfactor
I had that same feeling, and was not convinced it would be worth the time to
research the true value.

~~~
aihunter
This bundle rocks! If you're worried about not getting what you want, Noah is
the nicest guy around. Will give you a 100% refund, no questions asked.
<http://appsumo.com/faq/>

~~~
babeKnuth
if i don't buy the bundle that i don't want in the first place then i don't
have to worry about the troubles with a refund.

------
jonursenbach
It bugs the absolute shit out of me that every time I hit AppSumo, they ask me
for my email address even though I've already given it to them.

~~~
noahkagan
Sorry. That should only happen once per forever. Also, it is cause the link is
to appsumo.com instead of to the deal (appsumo.com/lean) which skips the email
page.

~~~
djg38
I think I've entered it about a dozen times myself. I never clear cookies.

~~~
dustingetz
well, that you (and I) bother, says something about their service.

------
nolite
One thing that annoyed me about some of these AppSumo deals, is that I got
bitten by that fact that some of them had an expiration date. There seem to be
alot of constraints that don't show up until AFTER you pay for it. Would be
nice to make some of these details more upfront

~~~
noahkagan
Fair point. We have the finer details section under each item. How can we make
that more clear?

~~~
nolite
Well, as an impulse buyer, I saw some of the headlines and just pulled the
trigger without looking at the bottom row of fine print of every single deal.
You're probably thinking great, ideal customer. That happened about twice
though before I decided to just not bother looking anymore until I have a real
pressing need for some of the offers, due to some of the expiration dates.
True, the notices are there, but they really are in fine print at the bottom
of each deal's page. IMO, there could even be a simple warning at the bottom
of the main page like "Some offers are only redeemable before a certain date.
Some restrictions may apply - See deal page for details" Even something along
those lines would be a bit more informative for the buyer and offer a clue
that there are possibly certain restrictions to pay closer attention to. No
more buyers remorse.

------
snissn
clickable without the email submit nag <http://www.appsumo.com/lean/>

~~~
noahkagan
THANK YOU. Can someone ask a mod to change the link to this?

------
WordSkill
No offense intended to anyone here but one of the Appsumo deals I signed up
for was, absolutely, a scam.

My advice would be to only sign up for these offers if you won't be upset if
some of the vendors refuse to honor the text of their offer, just assume that
some will pull a bait-and-switch and you won't be too disappointed.

Do not think that you'll be able to persuade them to honor the offer as
described, I made that mistake and simply wasted a lot of time; they know
that, ultimately, no-one is going to bother taking legal action, so, they'll
just stonewall you until you go away.

Also, pay extremely close attention to the expiration dates.

------
geekfactor
I guess Noah needed to do something to make up for the long-form sales letter
debacle. :-)

There are a hell of a lot of services here... What are your must-haves?

------
eren_bali
Wow, this is most probably the biggest startup bundle ever.

He should add some startup furnitures + office space. Then it would be
awesome.

------
zach
Awesome, the return of the Lean Startup Bundle! Sold!

~~~
noahkagan
Only took us 5+ months to get this setup :)

~~~
zach
I can see there was a lot of timing and coordination involved, though. Worth
the wait!

------
tluyben2
Great deals, thanks Noah!

